# Tendon Lengthening



## skorkfranks (Apr 17, 2009)

Have doc who did FDS and FDP flexor lengthening. He is using Modifiers F1, F2, F3, and F4. He is also using cpt 25280 twice for the FDP and for the FDS. Should these be billed as units or as 25280 and 25280-51? Thanks.


----------



## Bella Cullen (Apr 17, 2009)

skorkfranks said:


> Have doc who did FDS and FDP flexor lengthening. He is using Modifiers F1, F2, F3, and F4. He is also using cpt 25280 twice for the FDP and for the FDS. Should these be billed as units or as 25280 and 25280-51? Thanks.



Why is he using finger modifiers? 25280 is for the forearm and/or wrist. And how many tendons did he lengthen?


----------



## skorkfranks (Apr 17, 2009)

*tendon lengthening*

According to his OP report he lengthened FDS of all left four fingers and FDP of all left four fingers. I was thinking that codes 26476 and 26478 with each line item showing 4 units. Thanks for replying to my e-mail. This is a new one for me.


----------

